# WHAT!!!????



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Someone parked a stolen car on the street in front of this guys house .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

He's lucky he didnt get tazed.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

That's messed up.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

The guy that got his home invaded is lucky? Where im from the guy that bust my door down is the one that is lucky.Lucky he didn't crash the door of some paranoid crazy as-s ******* that keeps a shotgun on his side.
Your just sitting in your house watching tv and a person kicks your door down in and try's to take your son or daughter. I hope this gets big and bad of the cop ,


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

crazy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

And you believe that's what happened, exactly like that, just because he says that on youtube?

There's ALWAYS more to the story.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

True but I think a guy with a special needs kid has a lil credibility.Plus the fact the lone cop was in the house for a long time with out his partner.Even if he stole the car you have to have a warrant and there would be more then one cop.Why would the home owner be so upset if there was a warrant ?? It seems like a rookie hero cop trying to make a name by any means necessary.If this is allowed to happen for what ever reason, its not good. If this go's unpunished where will it stop?


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I have to agree with p . theres always more to the story . And the guy doing the video was annoying.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes there is another side but the fact is the cop was there for a stolen car(fact) .If the cop took the proper procedure he would not have been in the house alone.When is the last time you seen 5-7 cop cars for a stolen car?You guy really dont smell something bad here?? 
Yes the camera guy was mouthy.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Sh*'* of a cop was to break down ma door he'd be shot, I got guns all over in ma house in reach Ida shot his ***


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You know for %100 fact, based on something other than him saying so on YouTube , that he has a special needs kid?

See I'm not taking either side,I'm just saying that just b/c some loud foul mouthed douche bag posted the video, you can't believe it all from his side just b/c it's on YouTube.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

He had him held down , till backup arrived is probably the situation . Thats what they do . He had probably called for backup before he got stopped . If they would have all been there you woudve seen the other cop alot faster in the video . They would have cuffed the guy alot sooner if other cops were there. 

Why is everybody hard on the cops they just tryin to do their job the best they can , and yes they do make mistakes too . And there are some bad ones out there . But not all are bad . If someone stole my car i want them to get the idiot as fast as they can and by any means necessary . 



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

It's so funny how people believe everything on YouTube (posted by the suspects family at that) and and are so fast to place blame on the officer when they have no clue on what really happened. Come on now give the officer some credit. What probably happened if in fact the door was kicked in. Was that the officer observed the suspect get out of the stolen car and when told to stop, the suspect ran inside therefore giving the officer the right to kick the door in and detain the suspect. (Which would be a good indication of why he is alone for so long). I personally think the officer did a great job holding what he had until backup arrived. This is just one scenario that makes sense to me.


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

I agree with 12brute750. As a LE officer myself the only reason an officer would kick in a door for a stolen car is if he observed the guy get out of the car and not stop when told too. The officer can then pursue the suspect into the residence. That is about the only legal way without a warrant.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

that whole thing was messed up. also if the police officer watched a guy get out of the stolen car going in to the house. he has rights to go in after him.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have NEVER seen a cop so worried about a stolen car.If he did see him he should have waited for back up. Its not that urgent .As for the prof of the special needs kid. I'm just stereotyping the owner .Has a nice house/tells some one that he has a special needs kid/ gets mad about the cops not given a **** when his home got broken in to.Seems like a reg Joe to me.

JMO but cops have to much power and not enough results to make me a believer.

hitman3468 Would you have gone in a home with out back up for a stolen car??I hope not .There could have been some very bad ppl in there.Any way you trun it ,it was a bad idea for the cop .


----------



## hitman3468 (Feb 28, 2013)

I personally would have waited for backup and just covered the door to make sure he didn't run out the back. Its hard to say without knowing the rest of the story but its a lot safer for everyone and their rights to just get a warrant or get consent from the owner of the house. The officer should have explained the situation to the home owner while he had the suspect on the ground waiting for backup and maybe the situation wouldn't have gotten out of hand.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's obvious you have something against cops and for some strange reason are siding with a nut job that you don't even know just b/c he posted a video on Youtube...

Just goes to show the intellegence of people these days. Or lack there of.

You keep going back to what he's saying int he video and you fail to even recognize the fact that all of us are saying, he could be lying through his teeth..

know who else has nice houses? Crooks, con artist, thieves,

He aint no regular joe.....


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

And just believe all police and hell while we are at it lets just do everything the gov tells us to.It seems like if some one has a badge there automatically right. The sheeple a grazing good this days.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I never said that at all. And I"ll be ****ed to be called a sheeple. Screw that. 

I know there are dirty cops and our gov is dirty as hell right now.

But if you believe everything on the internet cause you saw it on the internet then let me run make a youtube video real quick of waterfront property in arizona and I also got a bridge I Want to sell you.

I bet the guy in the video isnt even a legal citizen...................


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

:34:

its gittin to be a problem .

California Police Taser Man In Domestic Dispute Argument - YouTube

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 PM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> I never said that at all. And I"ll be ****ed to be called a sheeple. Screw that.
> 
> I know there are dirty cops and our gov is dirty as hell right now.
> 
> ...


Oh wow there it is !! thats why the cop is right ??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sure why not. You can say what you want about the Cop being wrong based off what someone who has ZERO credibility is saying on youtube....

So why can't I say the same in reverse?


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

ok why do the cops get cred?? Why not the home owner?

Its not guilty till proven innocent


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well, let's see. Based on what we know, 

1. The Car Was stolen.
2. The guy jumped out of the stolen car, and ran into the house.
3. Cop pursued. 

Did you see the cop? Small framed guy. I SERIOUSLY doubt he alone, kicked in a shut locked door. It probably wasnt even shut if the guy had just ran in there, so "kicking the door down" probably just means he ran up there behind the assailant and busted through the door. 

So............. I"m just saying there's a LOT that doesnt make any since, what they video maker is saying. And their actions afterwards were horrible.... Calling all of the cops ******* and ****ers and so on and on and on and on and yelling at them and carrying on like a bunch of drunk fools. 

So yeah, who ya gonna believe.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

not lookin good here


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

OK lets say that the Now "illegal mexican" did all of that wonderful fantastic stuff., the home owners rights was still *****he on by getting a tazer pointed at him and his family. If you say don't come in my home that should be it till a warrant is produced. Now that is fact/law buddy. You want to live in a police state go ahead but I like rights. I don't know how you just assume that I don't like cops. Hell I was going to be one at one point. I just think that the rights of people are way more important than the cops ego.


----------



## 12Brute750 (Jan 22, 2012)

Redrum I am an officer myself and I have kicked in twice as many doors without a warrant than with a warrant. It is my job as well as the officers job in the video to know what we can and can't do by law. Please let's not bad mouth the officer in the video when obviously we do not know the circumstances of this incident. Just remember which person in the video will help you when you need it without question. And if you have ever had anything stolen then you would appreciate an officer doing all that he can to get your property back as well as put the suspect(s) in jail even if it puts him in a very dangerous situation as the video above.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

12Brute750 said:


> Redrum I am an officer myself and I have kicked in twice as many doors without a warrant than with a warrant. It is my job as well as the officers job in the video to know what we can and can't do by law. Please let's not bad mouth the officer in the video when obviously we do not know the circumstances of this incident. Just remember which person in the video will help you when you need it without question. And if you have ever had anything stolen then you would appreciate an officer doing all that he can to get your property back as well as put the suspect(s) in jail even if it puts him in a very dangerous situation as the video above.


Agreed. And his last post just proves my point even further.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i seen nothing wrong here but justice...cop doing his job. kudos to him for busting a door by himself without knowing whats on the other side...


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Interesting...


----------

